#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Might move to Sisaket

## fredwiggy

My girlfriend is from Sisaket and I'm thinking of moving there after I bring her here to the United States for a few years. I was wondering if I could find work (I know what's prohibited) maybe teaching English (no degree) and I would like to know if anyone there could give me some advice on buying a home(I know it will be in her name),if any are available for around $30,000 USD,(At least as a big downpayment) And If there is any Bass fishing in Thailand that anyone knows about

----------


## toddaniels

Am I reading this right?

The O/P after lugging his thai significant other to the US for a few years is contemplating;moving to the middle of nowhere thailandbuying a $30K USD home in his girlfriend's nameteaching engrish without a degreeand in his spare time going bass fishing...This is the one of the most concise, detailed and well thought out game plan for relocation to the glorious "Land 'O Thais" I've ever seen. He has truly dotted the T's and crossed his eyes...

Not to try to piss on your boots and tell you it's raining, but. . . How about you get back to us *IF/WHEN* you make it past the "bring her here to the United States for a few years" phase?

Good Luck..

----------


## Stumpy

> Am I reading this right?
> 
> The O/P after lugging his thai significant other to the US for a few years is contemplating;moving to the middle of nowhere thailandbuying a $30K USD home in his girlfriend's nameteaching engrish without a degreeand in his spare time going bass fishing...This is the one of the most concise, detailed and well thought out game plan for relocation to the glorious "Land 'O Thais" I've ever seen. He has truly dotted the T's and crossed his eyes...
> 
> Not to try to piss on your boots and tell you it's raining, but. . . How about you get back to us *IF/WHEN* you make it past the "bring her here to the United States for a few years" phase?
> 
> Good Luck..


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## Stumpy

> And If there is any Bass fishing in Thailand that anyone knows about


Fredwiggy, 

Let me help you with the hardest part of your transition, There is no bass fishing in Thailand, large or small mouth

Good Luck and welcome to the board.

----------


## Mozzbie47

Be very careful my friend, the list of guys I know that get stiched up is long.
 One friend of mine has tried 4 or 5 times to have  a permanent relation ship
 with asian girls have all failed. 
 But then I have a Thai wife, we have been together for 7- 8 years now.

----------


## VocalNeal

> There is no bass fishing in Thailand, large or small mouth


Rubbish I found a picture of a Thai bass boat.



On a serious note there is nothing wrong with moving to Sisaket however Sisaket is a province so quite a lot of choice of towns to live in. 

If Sisaket town there is a Tesco Lotus (now Central or CP) there. Probably a golf course or two and lots of fishing. 

Best to rent a house and live there for 6 month before making a final decision.  Oh and don't bring with you more than you can afford to lose!

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by fredwiggy
> 
> And If there is any Bass fishing in Thailand that anyone knows about
> 
> 
> Fredwiggy, 
> 
> Let me help you with the hardest part of your transition, There is no bass fishing in Thailand, large or small mouth
> 
> Good Luck and welcome to the board.


The Walleye Pike are a bit thin too  :Very Happy:

----------


## Humbert

^The crappies and bluegills are good eating though.

----------


## Stumpy

> Rubbish I found a picture of a Thai bass boat.


^I love those throw down bass boats. Is that the Thai Ranger 21'? Live fish wells? fish finders?  





> The Walleye Pike are a bit thin too


Great fish to catch. 




> The crappies and bluegills are good eating though.


Enough of them make a good fish fry.

Fredwiggy, The top fish that offers similar challenges is the Snakehead fish.

----------


## toddaniels

It would seem the closest thing to "bass" here in thailand are those peacock bass (which surprisingly come from south Florida originally and are a type of cichlid).


They are stocked in those fishing preserve lakes where you pay to fish, but also are in some of the lakes & reservoirs here as an invasive species.

Wiki says this about their eat-ability; 


> Their eating quality is very good. Their flesh is white and sweet when cooked, and has very little oil, making it similar in taste to snapper or grouper. Also, they are not excessively bony.


There's one more "tick to the boxes" for the O/P's end game, err game plan. 

This hare-brained idea of his is sounding better and better all the time!

----------


## Stumpy

Hey Todd, I hear the Arowana are big in those "Pay to fish" deals. You put a bread ball on a hook with a bobber and poor a Leo and wait. Fishing at its finest. 

I'm trying to Help the OP on fishing ideas.

----------


## nigelandjan

Dunno about bass being caught on the trolls line here 

excuse my cynism

----------


## PeeCoffee

> How about you get back to us *IF/WHEN* you make it past the "bring her here to the United States for a few years" phase? Good Luck..


In this particular instance I must quite agree with Todd.

Questions:
1) Does she have a Thai passport book ?
2) Is she from a very wealthy Thai family that can post assets or financial assets to make a visa to America ?
3) Have you been in a long-term relationship with this lady and have supporting documents to provide an attorney in America that specializes in visa applications ?
4) Will she be joining you on a "engagement/ wife" type of 90-day visa application ?
5) How long have you been personally in contact with this lady ? 
6) Finally, why do you want to take the 'pure heart of Isaan' out of your darling by forcing her to reside in America ?

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> The Walleye Pike are a bit thin too
> 
> 
> Great fish to catch.


The ultimate in fresh water fishing :Smile: 



Muskellunge

----------


## fredwiggy

Yes,we are in constant contact, we will be getting married in September,then I will be bringing her to the states sometime in March. We shouldn't have a problem with the visa as we are in constant contact in every way imaginable, plus I make enough to support her here,she wants to come here,although I know she will miss Thailand. I would love to live in Thailand myself. I know living there as a farang takes work,and I'm constantly researching alternate work there. She has a large extended family there. The visa money needed is already there. I wouldn't "force" a woman to do anything she didn't want to do. This is why I have thought about relocating myself. The only think Thailand doesn't have that I like is deer hunting and bass fishing, and I can travel for those. The fishing there is great for other species. Hunting I'm not sure of. Buying any property has to be mostly in the nationals name,and this would be a few years from now, after we lived here and she got a taste of the US to see if she would want to stay.

----------


## fredwiggy

And catching Peacock Bass,Arapaima,giant catfish, carp and other species doesn't sound too bad

----------


## Topper

I miss crappie, a damn fine fish to eat.

----------


## Stumpy

> And catching Peacock Bass,Arapaima,giant catfish, carp and other species doesn't sound too bad


Let me ask you about your style of fishing. Are you an avid fisherman or are you a guy from the shore with bait and a bobber with the bell on the end?

If you are the latter you will like fishing here as the fishing parks offer that for a modest fee and you can have lunch served to you. I personally have never fished at a park. I dropped by one and left. I have Snakehead fished in a few Tournaments and they are fun on the big lakes. You rent a long Thai "Ranger" Bass boat  :rofl:  and they will take you around the lakes, again for a modest fee. 

There is no deer hunting ( what part of the US do you live in if you don't mind me asking)

Keep in touch and let us know in a couple of years how it is all working out for you. Fishing may be so far off your list by then, none of this will matter.

I do however highly encourage you read this (and many other forums) in regards to the path your heading down as a sanity check. There is *LOTS* of invaluable information and Red Flag warnings to consider. It all seems so great through Skype. Some of us posters may come across as harsh but there have been some real upside down events where foreigners are left broke. With that said there have been probably just as many that are as happy as one can be and it all worked out as planned. 

Best of luck.

----------


## terry57

Freedy is avin a laugh huh.    :Smile: 

Nothin wrong with a bit of trollin is there.   :cmn:

----------


## Looper

> Originally Posted by fredwiggy
> 
> And If there is any Bass fishing in Thailand that anyone knows about
> 
> 
> Fredwiggy, 
> 
> Let me help you with the hardest part of your transition, There is no bass fishing in Thailand, large or small mouth


Hey Fred. If you can't catch the fish you want, grow your own fish.

The Thai climate is ideally suited to Comet and Koi.

Comet:



Koi:

----------


## toddaniels

JPPR2; I dunno where in the US you come from but last time I checked EVERY state in the US allows deer hunting to one degree or another (except maybe Hawaii). Some states are shotgun shooting a rifled-slug only but those are mostly in the eastern US.

The one thing I miss here is hunting "small, medium and big game".. If it walked and I could pull a hunting tag for it in the US, I hunted it and if I could I killed it. That's how conservation works, you BUY a license to hunt and that generates money for conservation.

Sadly in this country, because these people eat anything they can kill, their forests are barren of squirrels, turkeys (or what passes for them here), deer, elk, etc. 

I believe that 100% of the hunting here is poaching, nothing more, nothing less, and I don't even think they have something like a hunting license..

These people are some of the worst conservationists I've ever seen.. No wonder there's not all that much stuff to hunt.    

About 5 years ago, over a period of time, I live trapped a whole herd (really a dray or a scurry) of squirrels which were living in my yard. Altogether probably about 15+ animals. I took them to a thai friends village in Yasothon province. We had to have the village 'head man' <- (read as a dip-shit goofball who controlled stuff up there) meet with everyone and declare NO squirrel hunting for a year. In fact we let them all go at the temple to discourage those half-wits from killing them as fast as we moved 'em up there.

5+ years on, the forests up there around that village are FULL of squirrels. Go figure..

Good on the O/P for his plan.. I'm NOT bought in on it, but it's not my life either..

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Freddy you could always take up shooting soi dogs, or even the GF's family after they've fleeced you. :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2; I dunno where in the US you come from but last time I checked EVERY state in the US allows deer hunting to one degree or another (except maybe Hawaii). Some states are shotgun shooting a rifled-slug only but those are mostly in the eastern US.


Oh yeah, its legal in all states (With proper license and tags) except Hawaii where people hunt feral pigs. I am in Calif. I used to hunt pigs here, never big game albeit I can pull off shots at 400 yards away on any range.  I am/was however a very avid duck and turkey hunter. But like anything it was a fun and now I am moving on to other things. It has become cost prohibitive to hunt here(License fee, ammo fee, tag fee, stamp fee, gas there and back, etc). I completely understand conservation and that license money replenishes the stock but I just do not enjoy at much as I used to do. Prefer fly fishing and lure fishing. Yes Thais hunt and kill everything to eat. No license required. They gill net fish the rivers and nearby oceans with no size limit. Sad but they need to grow into those types of controls. First they need a stable political system. :rofl: 

I asked where Fredwiggy was from as hunting in various states is significantly different. Calif is a Nazi treehugger state. Heck some guy living in the deep parts of New Orleans and backwoods in Tennessee might be able to acclimate quite well to Issan living.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> eat anything they can kill, their forests are barren of squirrels


they do not eat squirrels - mai aroi

----------


## Stumpy

> So true. We Californians find it hard to acclimatize to Isaan, N.O. and the backwoods of Tennessee


I know I could never do remote Isaan. Maybe Udon Thani or Khon Kaen.  As a born and raised Californian I need some creature comforts and a bit of city life. Not too much but clearly some.  But I have seen some of the back wood folk out in Tennessee and Kentucky when I went to some Bourbon distilleries and quite honestly they live nearly the same as some of the back wood Isaanites.

----------


## fredwiggy

I'm in Texas by way of New Jersey. I've probably shot 100 deer in my life (58) and caught thousands of bass and other fish,but never any exotics, so fishing there would be a no brainer. I would definitely have to fly back to the states or Canada to do some deer hunting. I wonder ,with the all year growing season,that no one has thought about bringing bass there,legally with a permit of course.They would grow to record size for sure. I know there are pigs there but can you hunt them legally? I any event,if I do move there, I would still have other places in the world to hunt once in awhile. She would have an easier life here in the states, but I actually don't care where we live, as long as we're together, as she's a wonderful,generous,kind,loving and caring woman that I'm looking to spend the rest of my years with.

----------


## nigelandjan

Just a word of caution Frwed if as your AV suggests you wear a syrup ( nothing wrong with that ) you might just want to check on the glue attaching it to your pate as the humidity can be a bastard out in the jungle .

I'm sure you have a sound warm loving relationship with your new found tea rak but if the syrup lifts at an unfortunate moment , things could get nasty .

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Carnwadrick
> 
> Wow! that guy has guts climbing that tree...OH OH! he has a safety line, now how did that get there? did he send a monkey or something up first???
> 
> 
> Crossbow.
> 
> Back to the fishing. Does the OP know that one of the largest fresh water fish ever caught, was caught in Thailand?


It was a huge River Cat cought in the Chao Phraya.

----------


## taxexile

> She's a wonderful,generous,kind,loving and caring woman that I'm looking to spend the rest of my years with. She has a large extended family.


what could possibly go wrong.

----------


## navynine

A bit more of the thinking mode is needed here. Have you been too Thailand yet?

----------


## billy the kid

> Have you been too Thailand yet?


i wondered about that also.

Shouldn't buy a house until he's lived there for at least a year.

Tell the lady you've changed your mind about buying and see how she takes it.
You might get an unexpected bj.

----------


## Sumbitch

> You might get an unexpected bj.


ha, ha. 




> i wondered about that also.


Hey, Fred, has your relationship matured past the online dating stage yet?

----------


## fredwiggy

I was there the month of April. That's when we met. I'm going back in September. We both miss each other so much it hurts.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

:rofl:  oh the Pain of loving someone you not even know.

----------


## fredwiggy

Well,after being married and being tired of unrealistic expectations and past baggage ruining a relationship or three, I decided to visit Thailand and see if my luck would change. Seems so far it has. One never knows,but I've seen people who dated for years and get married and have it end, and I've seen people who just met marry and have it last 30 years, and everything in between, so you never know what might happen. Thai woman are raised to be good to their mates, and this lady seems to have what I've been looking for all my life, so I'm in it.

----------


## toddaniels

We need a form for first posts which has "drop down" menus. It'd save a lot of time
I came to thailand (-to teach engrish to the savages, -on vacation, -as a sex tourist).I stayed near (-Nana, -Soi Cowboy, -Patpong, -Patong, -Walking Street, -a hill tribe village up near the Burma border).I met (-the most beautiful, -an average, -a well past her use by date) thai gurl at (-a gogo bar, -a bar beer, -massage parlor, -standing on the side of the street at 2AM).She is (-young enough to be my daughter, -close to my age, -as old as I am).Her english is (-near native, -okay, -barely understandable, -non-existent) and I can't speak thai fer shit.She said she (-never worked in the bar before, -was only working, 6 months, -is a seasoned pro, -been in the game for years).She is (-hi-so thai-nese with skin white as the driven snow, -from Isaan, dark as coal with a flat nose).She said she has (-several kids by different thai guys, -never had a foreign boyfriend before).She told me (-thai man no good, -butterfly, -make a baby run away, -not take care).She comes from (insert pissant one buffalo village name in Nakhon Nowhere here)She doesn't want to work in the bar but (-must take care family, -take care baby, -cannot find a real job)As far as her education, she has (-a Ph.D, -a Masters, -a Bachelors, -a H/S education, -dropped out of school in 6th grade).We (-totally connected, -had some trouble understanding each other, -had no idea what each other was saying).We had the best time and she (-didn't ask for money, -asked for only a little money, -put the screws to me right away).We argued about things (-every day, -once in a while, -never as long as I was paying)I have never met a gurl like this one and I'm sure she is (-playing me like a fiddle, -not being completely honest, -different).Even though she was working in a bar in a foreign dominated sex tourist area, I'm sure she's not a whore.When she's with me she turns her cell phone off (-so she can devote 100% of her time to me, -so her sponsors don't call)When I flew out I gave her (-fuck all, -some money, -everything I could get out of the ATM)I'm totally (-in lust, -in love, -beyond help).I'm ready to (-sell everything in my country, -move here, -buy land, -build a house, -get involved in a business I know nothing about which I wouldn't even contemplate doing in my home country).Please advise me on how to proceed, even though I won't listen to a word anyone says.I know what people say about thai women, but I'm sure "she's different".

----------


## buriramboy

The OP is obviously a cock but then again so are most of the posters on here these days, so basically go marry your hoe, put everything in her name, then come back in a few years when she's taken the lot and ask us how you can get something back.

----------


## biff

Have a look at this site..quite a few Bank Closures at the moment..
Thailand Property for Sale/Rent | Thailand Real Estate | DDProperty

Property For Sale - Thailand Properties, Houses For Sale | DDProperty[]=&search_type=&l

----------


## toddaniels

> Have a look at this site.. SNIPPED OUT the b/s


All the thai banks have listings (and auctions) all the time where they get off of foreclosed properties here. 

What's your point and not to be thick but what exactly does it have to do with this thread? 

The O/P is contemplating coming here in several years AFTER he wings his thai significant other back to the US. Think those properties are gonna be still listed then?   

Cunning way to try to drive up the hit count to the link you jumped to. Is it your site?

----------


## biff

O/P did ask about housing, provided a link to a site.

----------


## toddaniels

Okay, point taken..

Here's a tip.. Why not have the O/P's born-bred-rice fed native thai  speaking/reading significant other, google in THAI for properties?

I've  seen thai language only sites with the same exact listings right down  to the pictures compared to a website in english  and the prices are sometimes halved on the thai only sites!!

Not that it's gonna make a big difference in tryin to buy property the bank took back.  

Lookin' for apartments, condos, houses for rent, searching in thai is the way to go. <-just sayin' is all 

One  other thing, IF indeed the O/P is considering pulling up stakes and  movin' here at some point. I'd say, start studying thai as soon as you  can. There are any number of free online resources out there which he  can get goin' on. 

Unless his thai g/f told him, "No need learn thai dak-ling, I talk thai for you"..

----------


## toddaniels

^Wow, that thought never occurred to me man... What a novel take on reading anonymous internet forums...

The O/P needs to get this t-shirt;

----------


## PeeCoffee

> Yes,we are in constant contact, we will be getting married in September,then I will be bringing her to the states sometime in March. We shouldn't have a problem with the visa as we are in constant contact in every way imaginable, plus I make enough to support her here,she wants to come here,although I know she will miss Thailand. I would love to live in Thailand myself. I know living there as a farang takes work,and I'm constantly researching alternate work there. She has a large extended family there. The visa money needed is already there. I wouldn't "force" a woman to do anything she didn't want to do. This is why I have thought about relocating myself. The only think Thailand doesn't have that I like is deer hunting and bass fishing, and I can travel for those. The fishing there is great for other species. Hunting I'm not sure of. Buying any property has to be mostly in the nationals name,and this would be a few years from now, after we lived here and she got a taste of the US to see if she would want to stay.





> Well,after being married and being tired of unrealistic expectations and past baggage ruining a relationship or three, I decided to visit Thailand and see if my luck would change. Seems so far it has. One never knows,but I've seen people who dated for years and get married and have it end, and I've seen people who just met marry and have it last 30 years, and everything in between, so you never know what might happen. Thai woman are raised to be good to their mates, and this lady seems to have what I've been looking for all my life, so I'm in it.


I wish you well Fredwiggy with your future hunting , fishing and finding _true_ love.

As with almost everything in this life (hunting and fishing inclusive) - *Experience* is always the best teacher but will only come to the student that is able to comprehend and learn well the lesson(s) being taught.

Curious Fred, how did you catch your fiancee - heading upwind or downwind ?

----------


## terry57

Freedy just needs to come over, rent a Gaff, rent a woman, have a blinding time and then go home .  

Aint nothin wrong with that and it's extremely cost effective.   :Smile: 

Willy is always nasty to the newbs huh.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sumbitch

> Freedy just needs to come over, rent a Gaff, rent a woman, have a blinding time and then go home . 
> 
> Aint nothin wrong with that and it's extremely cost effective.


Just the ticket for the dude. My dry cleaner in Montreal used to do the same damn thing every year.

----------


## Mathos

> I was there the month of April. That's when we met. I'm going back in September. We both miss each other so much it hurts.



No problem Freddy Wiggy, She love you long time!

----------


## jimbobs

Every time a feller comes on here and says he's gonna shack up with a bird there's always knob heads saying the same old shite about the bird fleecing him,he's a tit for even thinking about it blah blah
What makes your life so fuckin different,why did you come here, how do you know your misses wasn't getting arse ripped off it before you came here?
Ye don't know,we've all took a chance sometimes it works out sometimes it doesn't 
It's the same as all over the fuckin world  not just Thailand .ive been with my wife for nearly 7 years now and she's the best ,kindest,loveliest woman I've ever meet there's some cynical tossers on here

----------


## fredwiggy

Married in September,been back again November,going back February. We will build on her property there that she inherited from her mom after she was married, so that eliminates the need to look for a property. Family loves me,I love them. We love each other and miss each other very much. Taking a risk,just like everyone else on this site has. Thanks Jimbobs, you're one that gets it.

----------


## fredwiggy

Anyone who might know a builder or two in Sisaket province? I'm staying here and trying to bring her here so she can meet my family and see what american life is like. In a year or two, I should have enough from the sale of my house here to build there and have a little extra for the bank.

----------


## jimbobs

I suggest you listen to the ney Sayers mate
You are rushing things
Sorry mate

----------


## fredwiggy

Some people date for 10 years,get married,then get divorced.Some marry their childhood sweethearts and live happily ever after. Then there's everything in between. No guarantees in life. I've been living in the US 59 years, time for a change. Thailand has a lot of what I like, although I would miss some things, but you can't be everywhere.

----------


## terry57

^

Look mate, 

Just build the fookin house will you.

You could also do a house building picture thread at the same time.

No coont does picture threads any more, we need one.

Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

> Married in September,been back again November,going back February. We will build on her property there that she inherited from her mom after she was married, so that eliminates the need to look for a property. Family loves me,I love them. We love each other and miss each other very much. Taking a risk,just like everyone else on this site has. Thanks Jimbobs, you're one that gets it.


Now, is the mother dead, or did she give the land as a wedding present, is the land crown farm land.
Does you new wife, have brothers or sisters, who would have a claim on the land, you are in a mine field, don't throw your money away on no problem answers.

As to taking a risk, I took a big one, it's worked out OK, but you have got to have your eyes wide open. Your wife may be good as gold, but her outlaws may not.

I'm a 2 hours drive from you, welcome to pop over for a night and I can give you a reality check.

----------


## Norton

> Anyone who might know a builder or two in Sisaket province?


I do by way of a few builders I know in Roiet. The good builders all know each other.



> In a year or two


Planning ahead is good but 2 years is too far ahead. Builders will come and go and building costs will go up. Get your house sold then put together a general plan of what you want built. Only then will you be able too get a general idea of cost from a builder.

No need to rush. The land will be there in 2 years unless lost to mafia lenders because loan on property cannot be repaid. Happens everyday out here in the sticks.

----------


## jimbobs

As James said 
And norton but the mafia shite
Don't be a casualty of love
No one can tell you mate it your 59
You can rent for 6000b a month a nice gaf 
My wife would not have got a carrot only the kids where born
Look at what happens to nice guys
I own nothing in Thailand my wife and kids do

----------


## PeeCoffee

He's 59 for goodness sake. Let him do what he wishes. It's his life . It's his money.

Like Terry , I'm looking forward to another house-building thread.

Then again , FW must await the proceeds from the sale of his house in US...that is two years in the future.

My only two satang is for him to spend a few months living in Sisaket before commencing a build.

FW re: a reliable builder - when you've got an idea as to what your approximate budget is , that's the time to look for a builder to _suit your needs_ and specs.

There are fantastic builder that touch THB 10 Million plus and won't put a crew on THB 10 Million minus.

The THB 1 - 3 Million are always available to be found in local areas. 
FW , while you're living in Sisaket for 90 days once you've sold your home in the States just visit some building sites with your wife and inquire with the builders on site.

----------


## terry57

^

Once these guys crack on to the fact that they own shit when building on their bints land all is good.

It's only a problem when they actually think they own something.

----------


## nigelandjan

> My only two satang is for him to spend a few months living in Sisaket before commencing a build.


Yup 6 months in such a remote hot mozzie infested area should throw a different light on it ,, if it don't all well and good go ahead and build , if you ( really ) want to live in such a place

----------


## jimbobs

Don't get mozzies in the sticks
You get bugs

----------


## Brandy

Moving to rural Thailand can be very isolating. The local dialect is very different to that in BKK or CNX.
The number of expats are few & far between.
How are you going to occupy your time?

----------


## jimbobs

> ^
> 
> Look mate, 
> 
> Just build the fookin house will you.
> 
> You could also do a house building picture thread at the same time.
> 
> No coont does picture threads any more, we need one.
> ...


Love your style terry

----------


## nigelandjan

> Don't get mozzies in the sticks
> You get bugs


You obviously aint spent enough time there ,, we get plagued by both

----------


## fredwiggy

Thanks for all the advice. I do have some time to think before I move there. I know it's out in the sticks but after living in the rat race for so long (yes,I might miss a few things), it's time for a change. I can always take a train or bus to the beaches or wherever. The one advantage I do see is her having her own land (in the family for a long time), and not having to buy a house on land none of us own. And I do swee the bug problem but it;s just as bad here in Texas.

----------


## jamescollister

> Thanks for all the advice. I do have some time to think before I move there. I know it's out in the sticks but after living in the rat race for so long (yes,I might miss a few things), it's time for a change. I can always take a train or bus to the beaches or wherever. The one advantage I do see is her having her own land (in the family for a long time), and not having to buy a house on land none of us own. And I do swee the bug problem but it;s just as bad here in Texas.


Go for it, follow your heart, just keep your wits about you, building a house in the sticks, outside a town, or a village, can end up a place where chickens and rats live, not people.

Want to take care of your wife, long term, better to buy land and build where it's legal and retains some value.

General rule, build on farm land, without planning permission, lands worth less then bare land.

Town and village land, where you can legally build, will grow in value and secure your wife's future, better to buy and pay a bit more for her then, very expensive chicken coop.

PS you haven't seen bugs until you live in the tropics, lizards all over the walls, they keep the bugs down, but sometimes, doors closed, lights out, the air can be alive.

----------


## jimbobs

> Originally Posted by jimbobs
> 
> Don't get mozzies in the sticks
> You get bugs
> 
> 
> You obviously aint spent enough time there ,, we get plagued by both


I get bitten in the cities alot
I never get bitten at home
There's no mozzies in the country I regularly get stinking drunk and fall asleep outside
Ant bites yes never mozzies
I've spent nearly 8 years here owned a bar, been locked up here, been married here,git 2 kids here,built a house here.
I know it a bit mate

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jimbobs
> ...


From your posts yesterday, I thought you were in Liverpool!

----------


## jimbobs

I am mate I have just noticed I am saying here
Been on the ale for 2 days .I'm a bit fucked

----------


## FlyFree

Go crazy and enjoy.

Be sure you have a parachute. There's a possibility you may not need it but it is highly likely you will at some stage.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Fuckin ell jim, you've changed your tune, been on the piss again?

----------


## jimbobs

I'm a binge drinker bld the house has been chocker and I can't face sobering up yet
The neighbours hate me and I have a lot to answer to
So fuck it it's Christmas  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Fair enough jimbo but.

----------


## jimbobs

Still on it 
But what mate

----------


## Mathos

A lot of guys on here are fully familiar with the picture.

Some, like to simply travel, and see a lot, 
it educates them, they don't get involved.

Others become involved, it can work out alright for them. 

Sometimes perfectly so. 

However, the larger percentage experience existence as a walking 
'Cash Point' 

Eventually it hurts, there can be serious repercussions when it hurts!

Also, you are alone!

It's simply worth thinking about before  committing  too much.

----------


## fredwiggy

Anyone know any builders in Sisaket near Kantharalak? I'd like to talk to a few when I'm there. After living near New York City for 29 years and San Antonio the last 28, I think the country will be right up my alley. Working at the farm,teaching english maybe ,internet work,fishing,eating,spending time with my wife and new family. I think it's my destiny.

----------


## piwanoi

> Anyone know any builders in Sisaket near Kantharalak? I'd like to talk to a few when I'm there. After living near New York City for 29 years and San Antonio the last 28, I think the country will be right up my alley. Working at the farm,teaching english maybe ,internet work,fishing,eating,spending time with my wife and new family. I think it's my destiny.


  One thing is for certain, you will be "spending" plenty of time with your new family :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

At your age Wiggy 59 you know that the body clock is ticking away very fast , women get it 20 yrs earlier. Body clock.

----------


## fredwiggy

One reason I'm ready to have some peace in the country

----------


## nigelandjan

I still want to go and visit one of these areas in the country where you don't get eaten by mossies . 

Over 10 years or more I have travelled fairly extensively over a lot of the country stopping in many rural country areas and always had the bastard things inside where we stay

----------


## piwanoi

> I still want to go and visit one of these areas in the country where you don't get eaten by mossies . 
> 
> Over 10 years or more I have travelled fairly extensively over a lot of the country stopping in many rural country areas and always had the bastard things inside where we stay


  Quite true Nige , every area I have been to from Had Yai in the South to Chang Mia   in the North they've been wall to wall , My Son who is here at present until April gets really hammered by the bastards were ever he goes ,so much so he always plasters himself with Mossie repellent before going out at night .

----------


## fredwiggy

The flies are a real pain in the arse,but it's like that here in Texas also

----------


## piwanoi

> The flies are a real pain in the arse,but it's like that here in Texas also


  Is it so bad in Texas that you have to sleep under a net in case of Malaria ? :Smile:  But Seriously If I was you knowing what I know now after living here full time since Nov 03 and not only hearing, but personally seeing of  all the horror stories were a farang has been stripped not only of his money but his trust in Thai Society as a whole I would just just come for a trial period of lets say 6 months ,before you commit your whole life and money here, only to find out that that what you buy will never be yours and  one of your wife's brothers is really her husband  :rofl:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

No good to keep it once your Dead Pi. :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> No good to keep it once your Dead Pi.


   Nothing more truer ,but the problem is no one knows when they are going to kick the bucket do they? and who wants to live the last 5 years of their lives a destitute pauper in Nackhon Nowhere? after blowing it all in on their Thai wife and her "extended family" we've both been through "the mill"  like thousands of others , and I see nothing wrong in coming here for 6 months to just test the water rather than dive in head first .

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Think is Pi if and when you get sick, who's the one that will take care of you, before departure.

----------


## piwanoi

> Thing is Pi if and when you get sick, who's the one that will take care of you, before departure.


  There I've corrected it for you  :Smile:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

:Smile:  I just noticed that.

----------


## piwanoi

> I just noticed that.


  Hey Ain't that what mates are for ?  :Smile:   but seriously I do not have to spell it out ,I think its sound advice just to take your time and test the waters before diving in , there's on hell of a difference between  Texas and living here in the sticks with your lady's extended family , you know the score so I do not have to spell it out do I .

----------


## fredwiggy

I wonder why so many are on this forum if they aren't happy living in Thailand. There are some good women there

----------


## Henrie

> One reason I'm ready to have some peace in the country


Peace? In issan?

Exhaustless motorbikes, cockerels crowing at 4am, buses and trucks with airhorms, pickups blasting out adverts, impromptu house parties & karaoke. It ain't peaceful.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by fredwiggy
> 
> 
> One reason I'm ready to have some peace in the country
> 
> 
> Peace? In issan?
> 
> Exhaustless motorbikes, cockerels crowing at 4am, buses and trucks with airhorms, pickups blasting out adverts, impromptu house parties & karaoke. It ain't peaceful.


  Plus every time you drive any distance its essential that you have Chameleon like quality's (your eyes swivel independently ) if you want to stay alive for any length of time  :rofl:

----------


## thaimeme

Yet, you phonies still yearn for Isaan....

----------


## piwanoi

> Yet, you phonies still yearn for Isaan....


   Phonies?  Once you are aware of what living in Issan entails its a breeze ,life any were ain't bowl of cherry's ,there will have to be massive adjustments in life style ,and some never make it , but for a complete newcomer to dive in without knowing hardly anything about the place and expect an Idyllic life style is IMHO chancing it some what , so as I stated previously  just test the waters for 6 months or so , and golden rule #1 never ever loan money over 100 baht as the chances of getting it back are remote .

----------


## fredwiggy

This will never be about money because I have very little and the wife knows this. Anyway, for a chance at having a life with someone who actually loves me and from what I see is a very thoughtful, loving and kind person, it is worth risking everything, seeing that no one knows how long they will live anyway, and after having a failed marriage and some relationships where the women were unrealistic in their expectations (american), it would be nice to have even a few years with someone that is family oriented and not materialistic. I stayed a month in Isaan plus 2 other 12 day periods, and from what I see, it's like living in Texas with more rain and better food. Where she lives there isn't any traffic (which I've hated for over 40 years) , fishing which doesn't cost an arm or a leg, and a family that loves me.

----------


## PeeCoffee

(Hook , line and sinker). Welcome to Thailand !

----------


## thaimeme

> (Hook , line and sinker). Welcome to Thailand !


 
Sounds like a Surin invitation...

 :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> This will never be about money because I have very little and the wife knows this. Anyway, for a chance at having a life with someone who actually loves me and from what I see is a very thoughtful, loving and kind person, it is worth risking everything, seeing that no one knows how long they will live anyway, and after having a failed marriage and some relationships where the women were unrealistic in their expectations (american), it would be nice to have even a few years with someone that is family oriented and not materialistic. I stayed a month in Isaan plus 2 other 12 day periods, and from what I see, it's like living in Texas with more rain and better food. Where she lives there isn't any traffic (which I've hated for over 40 years) , fishing which doesn't cost an arm or a leg, and a family that loves me.


   Seriously Fred I wish you all the luck in the World , I suppose you know all about the visa requirements and 90 day reports etc  :Smile:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Fred whilst there can be many comments being negative, most posters have been through the experience of settling here in Isaan.

What you see that maybe charming you need to have your wits about you.

Everyone wants to have a peaceful fulfilling life.

Listen to what people are advising you, and your integration into the life may become less stressful.

----------


## piwanoi

> Fred whilst there can be many comments being negative, most posters have been through the experience of settling here in Isaan.
> 
> What you see that maybe charming you need to have your wits about you.
> 
> Everyone wants to have a peaceful fulfilling life.
> 
> Listen to what people are advising you, and your integration into the life may become less stressful.


  Another thing , What the Newcomer might seem  small money is a lottery win to the average Issan Thai , building workers /labourers  up here are getting 350 a day , I know this for certain cos my Son is in the process of building his own house 15 minutes drive from me ,he's been married now for 8 years and his good lady neither smokes ,drinks or gambols ,and before he met her she was cutting rice for 160 baht a day .

----------


## fredwiggy

All advice taken

----------


## Pragmatic

> I can always take a train or bus to the beaches or wherever.


Sisaket to the beach on a bus. Journey of 500+ km roughly taking 2 days travel.  :rofl:   :Trolling:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by fredwiggy
> 
>  I can always take a train or bus to the beaches or wherever.
> 
> 
> Sisaket to the beach on a bus. Journey of 500+ km roughly taking 2 days travel.


   Just spotted it eh Prag! ,Issan by the sea :smiley laughing:

----------


## Neverna

Sisaket to Bangkok: 7.5 hours by bus.
Bangkok to Pattaya: 2 to 2.5 hours. 

Total time about 10 hours. Doable in a day. Leave Si-saket in the morning, arrive in Pattaya in the evening of the same day.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Total time about 10 hours. Doable in a day. Leave Si-saket in the morning, arrive in Pattaya in the evening of the same day.


Time spent on the beach? Pushing it a little if one wants a tan and it's a day trip.

----------


## Neverna

Obviously it's not worth it for a day trip, but for a break of 5 days or more, no problem.

----------


## Pragmatic

Sorry I was being sarcastic as I see Fred as being a wind-up. I should have said.

----------


## taxexile

> We both miss each other so much it hurts.


rest assured it is nothing to the pain you will experience after three years together with her and her extended family.

----------


## phinik

I have done what you are  contemplating.  My wife (from Sisaket) got a visa, and we lived in Las Vegas for almost 10 years.  We then moved to a village in Sisaket where my wife owned some land and built a 20 sq m house with 3 bedrooms and 3 bathrooms.
It's a nice house, but we are in a village where everyone is nice, but I cannot learn to speak Thai, and nobody speaks English, so it can be very boring.
The house cost me close to $40 K, but that was only because I used village labor.
If your wife does not already own land, and even if she does, I would consider renting for a few months first.  We rented for the first couple of months at a hotel in the middle of Sisaket, and paid only 9000 thb per mo.
Good luck, and feel free to contact me if you wish.
I should mention that I'm probably quite a bit older than you, so my outlook may be different.

----------


## phinik

> All advice taken


I say "Go For It".  Better to have loved and lost than not having loved at all.  Take a shot.  Just be careful, and be prepared for it not to work.
Thai Lion Air has been having promo flights from Ubon to Bangkok for 575 thb.  Ubon is not that far to go to get to the airport.

----------


## Bettyboo

> and a family that loves me


Please stop saying this; it irks!

They don't fukin love you, they are bumpkins who have seen a cashpoint walk into their lives and they are shining it! When that cashpoint flickers and stops being shiny they will throw it in the garden, kick it about, swear at it, threaten it and try to get it to flash nice colours again. After a while, with no more bright colours and fun for them, they'll just take it to pieces and sell the parts for scrap. & the cashpoint will be thoroughly hated...

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> Total time about 10 hours. Doable in a day. Leave Si-saket in the morning, arrive in Pattaya in the evening of the same day.
> 
> 
> Time spent on the beach? Pushing it a little if one wants a tan and it's a day trip.


A tan?
Why?


The idea is to stay outta the sun's intensity.

Very Farang.
A tan.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

